# Polo Shirts w/ logo



## mikewhite85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone know a good place to order polo shirts with a personal logo on the front left? I need something like this for estimates. Usually I use vistaprint for this kind of stuff but they only have T-shirts


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 30, 2010)

mikewhite85 said:


> Anyone know a good place to order polo shirts with a personal logo on the front left? I need something like this for estimates. Usually I use vistaprint for this kind of stuff but they only have T-shirts



Hey Mike, Our owner gets them in LA and they are nice shirts (polo), bet he would tell you a good place.
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Jul 30, 2010)

I get them at a local place. I can either buy shirts (off of the clearence rack at Kohls..) or they will order them for me. They only charge $7 to put the logo on after a one time set-up charge of $40.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Darin (Oct 26, 2010)

My wife does this and polos start at $10 (includes the polo) if you ever need an inexpensive route to go!!


----------



## climberjones (Mar 24, 2011)

Darin said:


> My wife does this and polos start at $10 (includes the polo) if you ever need an inexpensive route to go!!


 
Could you show some pics of some she has done and what is the minimum amount of shirts she will do? THANKS!


----------



## newbym (Mar 24, 2011)

climberjones said:


> Could you show some pics of some she has done and what is the minimum amount of shirts she will do? THANKS!


 
I'd actually be interested in this, also. What other clothing graphics work can she do?


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's one I'm doing on some winter coats right now.


----------



## Darin (Mar 25, 2011)

newbym said:


> I'd actually be interested in this, also. What other clothing graphics work can she do?



We are set up to do about anything...unfortunately we are getting on a plane and will be away for a week. We will get back to all questions once we get back or if we can find an internet cafe.


----------



## newbym (Mar 28, 2011)

Mrs. ArboristSite said:


> Here's one I'm doing on some winter coats right now.


 
Looks good! :msp_thumbup: 
We just landed a gig talking to some 6th - 8th grade kids about trees and bonsai to be specific. The school board called us to take down a compromised tree, and it led to the presentation gig. They actually asked how much we would charge as a speaking fee! I laughed and said no charge, we just love spreading the love of trees. Then he said that he would make sure to contact the local papers because he was sure they would like to do a small article on it all. Talk about luck!

Now we're thinking we need some good, professional looking shirts with our logo on it if we're getting photographed. I think we have 2 or 3 weeks until the gig, so we're shopping around. Can't make up our minds if we want long sleeve work shirts or polo shirts. I'm leaning work shirt, more practical use for us right now, but the polos would look good...


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite (Apr 7, 2011)

If anyone is interested in shirts you can email me your logo, what kind of shirts, color, quantity and whether you want silk screen or embroidery and I will send you a quote. Also please give your location so I can factor in shipping. You can email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Jen


----------

